
Former N.S.A. Employee Pleads Guilty to Taking Classified Information - NN88
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/01/us/politics/nsa-nghia-pho-classified-information-stolen-guilty.html
======
NN88
This is the big one, boys and girls.

This is the case tied to Kaspersky.

> _But he had installed on his home computer antivirus software made by
> Kaspersky Lab, a top Russian software company, and Russian hackers are
> believed to have exploited the software to steal the documents, the
> officials said._

> _It is not clear whether anyone at Kaspersky Lab was aware of the document
> theft. The company has acknowledged finding N.S.A. hacking software on a
> customer’s computer and removing it, but says the material was subsequently
> destroyed. It has denied that it works with Russian intelligence._

> _The sensitivity of the case was evident on Friday, when one courtroom
> official described the charges against Mr. Pho as “super-sealed” before the
> hearing. The aggressive hacking of American targets by the Russian
> government, including the Democratic National Committee during last year’s
> election campaign, is a high-priority concern for the United States, and
> forensic information from Mr. Pho’s computer might provide useful clues._

------
pwtweet
[https://www.justice.gov/opa/pr/maryland-man-pleads-guilty-
wi...](https://www.justice.gov/opa/pr/maryland-man-pleads-guilty-willful-
retention-national-defense-information)

